# New interior proper proceedure: spray trim first or drywall.



## rick3114 (Jan 14, 2018)

We're discussing proper step procedure with GC. I've done it all ways. The quickest might be to spray the trim first and not worry about the semi-gloss overspray on the primed drywall, tape up the trim after it's dried with green Frog tape and plastic, then spray out the drywall with a washable matte finish. My question is: will the matte finish bond to the semi-gloss overspray on the drywall or should we spray all the drywall before the trim goes up, tape off the drywall and spray the trim after it's installed, thereby eliminating the possibility that there might be some bonding problem with the matte finish over the glossy trim overspray?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I've done a ton of NC trim packages and always prime the walls / ceiling first. When trim goes up we spackle the holes, sand, caulk, then MASK THE WALLS around all trim before spraying it.

I know from a painful experience what will happen if you don't mask the walls. The over spray from the trim paint will flash from the difference in porosity of the drywall. No amount of extra coats will even the sheen. Then you'll have to use a serious drywall sealer like Gardz over the whole thing and repaint it again.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

For my money, I always spray trim last. Trim has a tendency to get beat up so I'd rather have it perfect as I walk out instead of having to try and touch it up.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I have sprayed trim both ways, before and after walls. I prefer to spray trim first, and mask it. If the walls are primed and sealed, there should not be any issue with flashing. I also always pole sand the walls before painting. Being sloppy, and having heavy paint lines from overspray will cause issues though, so you still need to be clean and smooth with overspray. I guess a little extra tape and plastic is cheap peace of mind though. 

Sometimes scheduling dictates how things are done though. If there are still other trades doing work in new construction, there is a good chance the trim will get beat up, making it better to paint trim last. It is easier to touch up a beat up wall, than it is to touch up raised panels.

I have found that there is no set order or procedures that fits every job.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

rick3114 said:


> We're discussing proper step procedure with GC. I've done it all ways. The quickest might be to spray the trim first and not worry about the semi-gloss overspray on the primed drywall, tape up the trim after it's dried with green Frog tape and plastic, then spray out the drywall with a washable matte finish. My question is: will the matte finish bond to the semi-gloss overspray on the drywall or should we spray all the drywall before the trim goes up, tape off the drywall and spray the trim after it's installed, thereby eliminating the possibility that there might be some bonding problem with the matte finish over the glossy trim overspray?


Just be careful to not leave weird spray patterns or harsh lines on the drywall, as said before. It will help adhesion and coverage a lot to mask the trim, and sand that overspray with 220 paper wrapped around a sanding sponge. Then dust down . It kills the sheen greatly. 
I guess you could use a dts400 on it too.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've never had a flashing problem by spraying trim without masking walls. My method is to prime walls, and finish the ceiling, then wait for trim. Prep and spray it, then cut and roll the walls.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Most new interiors i'm around get ceilings and walls sprayed out same color first, then trim pack gets installed. Prep trim, mask the walls then spray the trim. Pull masking and touch up.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I want everything installed, doors, jambs, casing, base, shelves all of it. I caulk spackle and sand all of it then spray primer and both finish coats with a backroll on the final finish coat. I mask the walls sand the trim again and spray trim. If there are over spray issues on the wall I just get into finish coat and spray touch the walls. Base that goes over tile or hardwood gets done in the garage once and finished after install.


----------

